# 1966 Lemans 3 Point Seat belts



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

Who is running what when it comes to safety? 

I hear some 67 and all 68 and up Goats  have provisions for shoulder belts and a company called morris classic concepts makes bolt in 3 points for them. 

So what are all the 64-66 guys running? My lap belts are frightening seeing how the steering column can become a 65mpg spear in the worst case scenario. 

I know there are harnesses available but retractors are so nice


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You don't need no stickin seat belts!!!  




Been running mine for over 16yrs without any at all. Car came from the factory with front buckels (seat belts were an option for `65), but haven't found any originals at a good price yet.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

You have to remember our cars are fully framed. Even in a roll over the lap belt is plenty.


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

:rofl: wow!!

What about head on collisions? Yah its all if and hopefully not but HOPEFULLY I win the lottery. Just cause its slim doesnt mean it aint gonna happen!!


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

For anyone serious about this, I am investigating this link heavily and will keep you posted.

Retractable Seat Belts


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Safety is a critical issue for certain- I have been looking for some 3 point belts for my 65 but cant bring myself to install the point over the shoulder.So i am just going to get lap belts- I have purchased a collapsible steering column to avoid the spear thing. I will be installing the 3 points for the rear seats though


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I have an extra set of 67 blue belts in good shape crusty if i can free up the rollers in my 66' stainless fisher body ones. should know soon.


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

Ok so February 1966 is the majic build date. A;most all a bodys after that have the mounting holes. Mine did not. So, I am workign on installing a 4 pt harness in the car with a retractor mounted behind the seats for the shoulders. I will keep you posted.


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

*Seat Belts*

That's what I'm doing. Going to make a plate that bolts to the floor and bolt my harness to that. Very easy to do. I bought some really nice belts on ebay with the quick release. :agree
You ought to see my 67 455 550 horse swap ends. LOL


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

rukee said:


> you don't need no stickin seat belts!!! :d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 agreed

Unless you are drag racing at the track.


----------



## Fredrick (Feb 13, 2011)

Did you install the 4-points? Got any pics?

If there is anyone who have over the shoulder belt to their 66 or 67 can you PLEASE post some pictures of the setup when it is strapped and unstrapped??? Then i would be ever so happy. I would like to se how it looks if its ok or if i should go with the 4-points for my 66. :seeya:


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

crustysack said:


> I have been looking for some 3 point belts for my 65 but cant bring myself to install the point over the shoulder.


I realize this particular post is like a year old, but my thought is relevant to the discussion. It would be awesome to come up with a way to make the seat lock back like a modern car. If that were possible, you could cut a slot in the top of the seat, mount a retractable belt inside the seat. Then you would have the safety of the 3pt, without the unfortunate look. 

I personally would never mount a 3pt on the ceiling, it would just piss me off and also ruin that nice open look that the hard top cars afford.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

my car was built in may of 66, its got some holes above the post (post coupe) but idk if there for shoulder belts, can anyone add photos pointing out the mounts? id like to ad shoulder belts too.


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

danthepontiacman said:


> my car was built in may of 66, its got some holes above the post (post coupe) but idk if there for shoulder belts, can anyone add photos pointing out the mounts? id like to ad shoulder belts too.


When you peel back the headliner you will see a little plate with a decent size threaded hole in it. For you fortunate guys with later build 66s and 67 on up you can get a 3 point kit from summit racing with retractors for a fair price. I have an early '66 so its missing from mine. I decided to have a local shop rig me up a nice tig welded 4 point roll bar this summer and I am going to attach belts to it. Good luck!


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

Never went with a roll cage. Im calling on this tomorrow and talking to these guys, looks promising and it doesnt go to the roof. 

Retrofit Seat Belt Installation When Door Post Stops Below Side Window


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

Ordered some GM logo Wesco 3 point belts today and their anchor kit. Ill take pics and write up a detailed 'how to' for anyone looking to put 3 point belts in the front of there early production '66 and down hot rods that do not have factory roof anchors once im done.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Bensjammin66 said:


> Ordered some GM logo Wesco 3 point belts today and their anchor kit. Ill take pics and write up a detailed 'how to' for anyone looking to put 3 point belts in the front of there early production '66 and down hot rods that do not have factory roof anchors once im done.


Hey Bensjammin66,

I just received my Wesco 3 point seat belts and would like to learn from your experience. I would like to see pics of where you located the anchor bracket near the roof (If you still have them) as well as your opinion of the following:

I also bought Wesco 3 point belts for the rear seat. The 4x4x3 retracting assembly will sit on the package shelf. I plan on fabricating brackets on the underside of the shelf to a secure point in the trunk. Don’t know yet whether that will require just bolts and washers or need some MIG welding too. I do not think the metal of the package shelf provides sufficient support to restrain passengers in a crash.

NoAngelBuddy


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

I could not view photos I sought, so I went ahead anyway. Instructions I found described cutting out a hole to enable placement of the bracket and using rivets to secure it. I was not happy with rivet results, so I drilled them out and drilled two small adjacent holds for welding. While drilling these holes, I became concerned about clearance behind the bolt that threads thru the bracket. Ended up moving the bracket downward to increase clearance. I was going to knock down the welds and make them pretty, but they aren’t visible after the headliner goes up. In addition, knocking down the welds would reduce their holding power. The patch might be overkill, but I believe it will add strength to help ensure the bracket won’t get yanked out. Photos of driver and passenger side are provided. The hole on the driver side is where the wiring for the dome light originated.

NAB


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks good. Keep posting as you go along. I'd like to see the finished product.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Almost goofed up by approximating location of new hole in floor for the retractor assembly based on carpet and desire to minimize obstacle for getting into backseat. To be on safe side I temporarily reinstalled the backseat and I am glad I did. I had to drill several inches forward of where I had estimated (see pic). After drilling the hole, I found I was so close to the vertical metal on the frame that I had to trim my washer (see pic). I am debating with myself whether this is adequate or not. Not a major concern if I can MIG weld the nut to the frame , or decide on a beefier bracket in lieu of the nut and trimmed washer.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Here is a close up from below to better illustrate the proximity I described in the previous post. I am holding the welded nut/trimmed washer a couple inches from the hole with a magnet.

NoAngelBuddy


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Moved on to fabricate support bracket to hold the rear seat retractor (bolted down through the package shelf). Took steel angle from a bed frame. Cut a notch into the side to enable bending to shape desired. Then welded a patch to reinforce the cut. First photo just shows the bracket for the passenger side. Second shows the install on the drivers side. Shiny spot in the photo is reflecting light off the patch. A little to the right of the patch, a slither of the nut is visible. This is a dry fit. Needs to come out for painting. Two bolts on each side go through the raised flange of the wheelwell. I don’t know how strong this bracket will be in a head on collision, but it will be a heck of a lot stronger than relying only on the package sheet metal.


----------

